# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  वाणिज्यिक फसलें.....मेहनत कम मुनाफा ज्यादा

## Sumer S. Siswal

यहाँ इस सूत्र के माध्यम से हम आपको विभिन्न वाणिज्यिक फसलों यानी Commercial Crops 
के बारे में बताने कोशिश की जायेगी, जिनके द्वारा आप कम लागत/मेहनत से अधिक धन कमा सकते है l

यहाँ मेरे द्वारा जो भी जानकारी डाली जायेगी वो सिर्फ और सिर्फ किसानो के अपने तजुर्बे के आधार पर है ना कि किसी कृषि विज्ञानी की जानकारी के आधार पर अतः जानकारी के तथ्यों को सत्यापित नहीं किया जाएगा, लेकिन पूर्ण संतुष्टि की कोशिश की जायेगी l



इस विषय पर अन्य मित्रों की जानकारी का स्वागत रहेगा l

----------


## dhanrajk75

नया सूत्र बनाने कि बधाई ..............आगे बढिए मित्र

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

यहाँ सबसे पहले मैं आप सब के सामने मैं गुलाब कि खेती के बारे में आपको बताऊंगा l
जिससे आप कम लागत में अधिक पैसा कमा  सकते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस फसल कि एक खास बात यह है कि इसकी रोपाई एक बार कि जाती है और जब तक आपको इस फसल

का आनंद लेना है तब दोबारा रोपाई करने कि ज़रूरत नहीं, हाँ तीन साल के बाद आवश्यकता पड़ने पर कटिंग कि जा सकती है l

जिससे कि यह नए सिरे से दोबारा अधिक तेज़ी और ताजगी के साथ अधिक पैदावार कर सके l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इसके  पौधे 4 x 4 कि दूरी पर लगाये जाते है जिससे कि समय पर इनके बीच में घूमने में दिक्कत ना हो और आसानी से इनके बीच घूम कर

इनकी नलाई- गुडाई और फूल तोड़ने में कोई दिक्कत ना हो l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

एक बार पुरे खेत में रोपाई करने के बाद लगभग 6 माह के बाद इसमें फूल आने लगते है l
शुरू के 6 महीनों तक इनकी कुछ ज्यादा देख - भाल करनी पड़ती है l

कुछ पौधे सुख जाते है जिनके स्थान पर नए पौधे भी लगाने पड़ते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

लगभग 8 महीने के बाद गुलाब के पौधे पूर्ण रूप से तैयार हो जाते है l
जिनसे मौसम के अनुसार आप 8 किलो ग्राम से 150 किलो ग्राम तक फूल प्राप्त होते रहते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

यह फसल ऐसी फसल जिसमें हर मौसम में आपको साल के 365 दिन आपको आमदनी मिलती रहेगी l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस फसल में एक या डेढ़ महीने या खरपतवार अधिक होने पर नलाई भी करते रहना पड़ता है और लगभग 2-3 महीने या 
आवश्यकता महसूस होने पर एक बार देशी गोबर का खाद या DAP खाद भी डालते रहना चाहिए l
इससे पैदावार अच्छी होती है l

----------


## amol05

*किसानो के लिये बदिया जानकारी है ...बढ़ाते रहो और बढते रहो ...............*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

फूलों को पौधों से तोड़ने के बाद इनको फूल मंडी तक पहुँचाने तक इनके बीच बर्फ डालनी पड़ती है 
जिससे कि मंडी में पहुँचने तक तारो-ताज़ा बने रहे l
बर्फ कि मात्रा मौसम के अनुसार कम या ज्यादा होती रहती है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *किसानो के लिये बदिया जानकारी है ...बढ़ाते रहो और बढते रहो ...............*



सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए शुर्किया ....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इससे आप 300/- प्रतिदिन से लेकर 3000/-प्रतिदिन तक कमा सकते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस फसल में सबसे मेहनत वाला काम है इनको सुबह ज़ल्दी उठ कर तोडना, इनकी चटाई करना और इनको समय रहते फूल मंडी पहुँचाना l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस खेती की सबसे मत्वपूर्ण बात ये है कि ये नकद वाली फसल है इसमें उधार कुछ नहीं है l
प्रतिदिन तोडो, बेचो और पैसे अपने हाथ में l

----------


## calvitf

मस्त सूत्र है ........................... बधाई हो मित्र

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf

विभिन्न प्रकार के गुलाब के फूल....................

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> 




ये वाला गुलाब सबसे महंगा होता है मित्र...
जबकि अन्य गुलाबो कि कीमत कम होती है ....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

जो गुलाब जितना बंद होता है, उपरोक्त चित्र कि भांति उतना ही उसका दाम बढ़िया मिलता है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सभी प्रकार की फूलों की खेती में एक गुलाब ही ऐसी फसल जो खराब नहीं होती...

अर्थात इसका फूल बेकार नहीं होता...यदि यह सूख भी जाता है तो 

भी आपको इसके दाम मिल जाते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

बल्कि कुछ लोग तो काम ही यही करते है जो फूल ज्यादा खिल कर बिक्री योग्य नहीं रहता या ऑफ सीज़न में 

जब फूलों की मांग कम हो जाती है तब इनको खरीद कर इन्हें स्टाक कर लेते है और फिर बाद में इनको बेचते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

यहाँ स्टाक करने से मेरा अभिप्राय है कि..

इन फूलों को छाया में सुखाया जाता है और जब इनकी पत्तियां सब अलग अलग हो जाती है ती इन पत्तियों में से 

फूलों कि डंठल निकल कर, निखालस सुखी पत्तियों को बोरो में भरकर रख दिया जाता है l और बाद में इनको बेच दिया 

जाता है l

इन सूखी पत्तियों से बहुत कुछ बनाया जाता है, सबसे बड़ा उदाहरण गुलाब का सिरका और गुलाब का गुलकंद है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

उपरोक्त बातो में सबसे बड़ी और मत्वपूर्ण सावधानी सिर्फ ये है कि गुलाब के फूलों को धुप में नहीं सुखाना चाहिए l

ये सिर्फ छाया में ही सुखाया जाता है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

और ये सूखी पत्तियां साल के किसी समय किसी भी मौसम में आप दिल्ली के खारी-बावली इलाके में 
असीमित मात्रा में 8 - 10 रूपये प्रति किलो आप बेच सकते है l 

अर्थात No Loss Only Profit 

इसी लिए तो इस फसल से किसान को नुकसान नहीं हो सकता l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

एक और बात .....

जब आप गुलाब कि रोपाई पाने खेतों में करते है तो शुरुआती दौर में अर्थात पहले 6 से 8 महीने तक 

गुलाब कि प्राप्ति नहीं होगी और आप इससे आमदनी प्राप्त नहीं कर सकते l

उनदिनो में आप आमदनी प्राप्त करने के लिए इन पौधों के बीच बीच में आप मौसम के अनुसार 

कोई भी सब्जी जैसे कि बैगन, मिर्ची, प्याज इत्यादि कि बिजाई/ रोपाई कर सकते है और आप 

एक साथ दो फसलों का लुत्फ़ उठा सकते है और डबल मुनाफा कम सकते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस फसल के साथ साथ अपनी लगातार खेत में अन्य कई फसल और भी ले सकते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

जैसे कि आप 

गुलाब के खेत के चारो और आप पापुलर या सफेदा के पेड भी लगा सकते है क्योंकि गुलाब को धुप-छांव से कुछ फर्म नहीं पड़ता l

गुलाब के खेत में एक लाइन छोड कर एक लाइन में आप मौसमी सब्जी कि फसल ले सकते है l

खेत के किसी भी कौने में आप मोगरे के पौधे लगा सकते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

गुलाब का पूरा खेत और मोगरे के चार पेड फूल और आमदनी के मामले में बराबर है और 

फूल तोड़ने में उतना ही समय लगेगा जितने समय में आप गुलाब के पुरे खेत के फूल

तोड़ सकते है उतने समय आप मोगरे के पेड के चार पेडो के ही फूल तोड़ पाएंगे l

इस तरह आप एक खेत में कई तरह का मुनाफा कमा सकते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मेरी और से गुलाब कि खेती कि जानकारी पूर्ण हुई..

यदि किसी मित्र को गुलाब कि फसल के बारे  कुछ बात पूछनी हो तो वो निसंकोच यहाँ लिख सकता है l

उसकी यथा संभव मदद कि जायेगी l

----------


## dhanrajk75

गुलाब के बारे में जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## calvitf

> मेरी और से गुलाब कि खेती कि जानकारी पूर्ण हुई..
> 
> यदि किसी मित्र को गुलाब कि फसल के बारे  कुछ बात पूछनी हो तो वो निसंकोच यहाँ लिख सकता है l
> 
> उसकी यथा संभव मदद कि जायेगी l


बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी मित्र आपने

मै पहले आपकी तस्वीर से अनुमान लगा रहा था की 
आप हाथ मे गुलाब लिए हो तो आपको कुछ खास ज्ञान है 
जो आज पता चला ...............

आपको मेरी तरफ से सम्मान +++++++++++++

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> गुलाब के बारे में जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्त





> बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी मित्र आपने
> 
> मै पहले आपकी तस्वीर से अनुमान लगा रहा था की 
> आप हाथ मे गुलाब लिए हो तो आपको कुछ खास ज्ञान है 
> जो आज पता चला ...............
> 
> आपको मेरी तरफ से सम्मान +++++++++++++


हौसला बढ़ाने के आप दोनों को हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सोमवार से आपके सामने ग्लैड की खेती का संक्षिप्त विवरण लिखने की कोशिश करूँगा l

----------


## calvitf

> सोमवार से आपके सामने ग्लैड की खेती का संक्षिप्त विवरण लिखने की कोशिश करूँगा l


एक सोमवार बीत गया खुलासा करें किस सोमवार से आगे बताएँगे......................?

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> एक सोमवार बीत गया खुलासा करें किस सोमवार से आगे बताएँगे......................?


जी करना तो मुझे इसी सोमवार से था, लेकिन अपनी व्यापारिक व्यस्तता के चलते समय निकल नहीं पा रहा हूँ, जल्द ही आपको सचित्र व्यख्या दूँगा ...

*ग्लैड* की खेती के बारे में ...

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

देरी के लिए सभी मित्रों से माफ़ी ..

आज शुरू करते है ग्लैड कि खेती के बारे में लघु परिचय ....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सबसे पहले इसके कुछ चित्र पेश करूँगा जिससे आपको इसेक बारे में पता लग सके की हम किसकी बात कर रहे है l



और एक ये .....



एक और बेहतर जानकारी के लिए ....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

यह फसल एक ऐसा फसल है, जिसमे बीज का पैसा ये फसल अपने अंत में अपने आप दे जाती है l
चूँकि इसका बीज महंगा होता है इसलिए इसका फूल  और अंत में इससे प्राप्त बीज भी महंगा होता है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

सितेम्बर - अक्टूबर के महीने में इसकी बिजाई की जाती है l यह लगभग एक से डेढ़ महीने बड फूल देने लगती है और 6 महीने तक फूल देती है l
तदोपरांत इस पर बीज आने शुरू हो जाते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इसकी एक डंडी 5 से 150 तक बिक जाती है l 
एक डंडी का रेट उस समय मंडी में मौजूद फूलो की मात्रा पर निर्भर करता है l
(यहाँ डंडी से मतलब एक फूल से है )

----------


## The Unique

*सीसवाल भाई जी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद,बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी है आपने।शायद गुलाब के बारेँ मेँ हिन्दी मेँ ऐसी जानकारी अन्तर्जाल पर कहीँ भी नहीँ हैँ।*

----------


## The Unique

*वैसे आजकल ग्वार जी का भी बहुत बोलबाला है,हा हा हा हा.....मित्र मैनेँ सुना है कि कम लागत और अधिक मुनाफा देने वाली फसलोँ मेँ "अरण्डी" भी काफी विख्यात है,सीसवाल जी क्रप्या ईसके बारेँ मेँ भी जानकारी दे।*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *वैसे आजकल ग्वार जी का भी बहुत बोलबाला है,हा हा हा हा.....मित्र मैनेँ सुना है कि कम लागत और अधिक मुनाफा देने वाली फसलोँ मेँ "अरण्डी" भी काफी विख्यात है,सीसवाल जी क्रप्या ईसके बारेँ मेँ भी जानकारी दे।*



बिल्कुल ग्वार आज के समय में बहुत ही ज्यादा मुनाफा देने वाली फसलों में से है l
हमारे यहाँ कि मंडी में पिछले साल ग्वार का भाव 74,000/-प्रति क्विंटल बिका था, और इस बार का कुछ कह नहीं सकते ....
अब आप ही अंदाज़ा लगा सकते है इसमें होने वाले मुनाफे का .....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इन सब बातो के बाद बात आती है है इसके बीज कि, इसका बीज एक लहसुन कि गाँठ के बराबर होता है l
जिसे खेत में बैड बना कर उन बैडो पर लगाया जाता है और उन बैडो पर बीज को एक निश्चित दुरी पर लगाया जाता है l

बैड का मतलब लगभग सभी किसान भाई जानते है

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

एक एकड़ में ग्लैड का  बीज  लगाने कि लागत लगभग 70,000/- से 1,25,000/- तक का खर्चा आता है l

इसे लगाने के बाद इसमें खरपतवार का विशेष तौर पर ध्यान रखा जाता है l

खरपतवार अर्थात अनैच्छिक फासला ग्लैड कि सबसे बड़ी दुश्मन होती है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इसमें लगभग एक से डेढ़ महीने बाद फूल आने शुरू हो जाते है l और लगभग  6-7 महीने तक फूल देती है l

तदोपरांत यह बीज बनाने लगती है और एक महीने के भीतर ही आपको ये बीज दे देती है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इससे आपको लगभग इतना बीज मिल जाता है है कि आप अगले साले के लिए अपना बीज रख कर जितने का बीज आपने ख़रीदा था उतने का बीज बेच सकते है l

बशर्ते कि आपकी फसल किसी बीमारी या किस प्रकार कि कीडो से ग्रसित ना हो .....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इसमें कई प्रकार के कीड़े या बीमार घर कर लेते है जिनकी दवाईयां आसानी से बीज-खाद कि दुकान से मिल जाती है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

*सावधानियाँ*

 1. यह फसल को पानी की अधिक ज़रूरत होती है l यदि किसी मित्र के यहाँ पानी की कमी हो इस फसल का चुनाव ना करें l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

2. किसी भी फूल की खेती करने से पहले अपनी निकतम फूल मंडी या फूलों के दुकानदारों से ज़रूर संपर्क कर लेना चाहिए l

     कहीं ऐसा ना हो की ये फसल आपको मुनाफे के स्थान पर नुकसान ना दे दे l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

3 . किसी भी  फूल की खेती का सबसे बड़ा दुश्मन खरपतवार होता है, इसलिए खरपतवार न होने दे, इसके लिए नलाई-गुडाई सबसे उत्तम साधन है l इससे खरपतवार का भी नाश होता है और फसल भी तेज़ी से बढती है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

4. समय समय पर कीटनाशको का छिडकाव भी करना चाहिए, फूलो की खेती में किट-पतंगों के हमले अन्य फसलों के मुकाबले अधिक होते है l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

एक और बात ..

ग्लैड के फूल तोड़ने के लिए हमेशा ब्लेड का इस्तेमाल करे, गुलाब या अन्य फूल आप बिना ब्लेड की सहायता से भी तोड़ सकते है l
और सभी फूलों की डंडी जीतनी लम्भी संभव हो उतनी लंबी तोड़े, इसके लिए इस बात का ध्यान रखे की पौधे की पत्ती फूल के साथ ना टूटे l

----------


## The Unique

> बिल्कुल ग्वार आज के समय में बहुत ही ज्यादा मुनाफा देने वाली फसलों में से है lहमारे यहाँ कि मंडी में पिछले साल ग्वार का भाव 74,000/-प्रति क्विंटल बिका था, और इस बार का कुछ कह नहीं सकते ....अब आप ही अंदाज़ा लगा सकते है इसमें होने वाले मुनाफे का .....


*मित्र आप जो भाव बता रहेँ है वो ग्वार का नहीँ ग्वारगम का भाव होगा शायद।और लगभग 3 किलो ग्वार से एक किलो ग्वारगम बनती है ।ईस बार ग्वार का भाव अधिकतम 31000-32000 गया था जो अब घटकर लगभग 18000 पर आ गया है।*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *मित्र आप जो भाव बता रहेँ है वो ग्वार का नहीँ ग्वारगम का भाव होगा शायद।और लगभग 3 किलो ग्वार से एक किलो ग्वारगम बनती है ।ईस बार ग्वार का भाव अधिकतम 31000-32000 गया था जो अब घटकर लगभग 18000 पर आ गया है।*


लेकिन भाई कोई भी किसान थोक मंडी में अपनी फसल बेचने जाता है तो वह उसे कुछ बना के नहीं बेचने जाता वह जैसी फसल खेत से निकली वैसी ही बेचता है l

और जिस मंडी की बात करा रहा हूँ, वहाँ उस समय ग्वार केवल एक ट्रक थी और खरीदार कई राज्यों से आये थे l

----------


## The Unique

*हाँ तब तो हो सकता है भाई*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

अब आपको दो ऐसी फसलों के बारे में बताने जा रहा हूँ, जिसमे मेहनत 10% है तथा मुनाफा 100 % है l

----------


## The Unique

*बताईए भाई जी,इतँजार है*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मित्र इस सूत्र में आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी के संधर्भ में बहुत से संशय  है मन में! सक्षेप में कहूँ तो मुनाफे सम्बंधित जानकारी भ्रमित करने वाली है !ठीक उसी  तरह से जैसे एक अन्य सदस्य ने पपीते की खेती को बैंक बताया है अपने एक  सूत्र में! 

उदाहरण के लिए सिर्फ एक ट्रक गवार को खरीदने के लिए सभी राज्यों से  विक्रेता आये, इससे उत्साहित होकर अगर सभी गवार लगाये तो शायद खरीदार ही न  मिले इतने ट्रक खड़े हो जाये! और ऐसा हर साल किसी न किसी सब्जी कि खेती में  होता रहता है! जिस साल टमाटर या धनिये का रेट अच्छा आया तो अगले साल आसपास  के लोग भी उसी कि खेती करते हैं, जबकि रेट अच्छा मिलने का सबसे बड़ा कारन  यही रहता है कि बाज़ार में सप्लाई कम थी और मांग ज्यादा! जब सप्लाई ही  ज्यादा हो जाएगी फिर कईं बार आने जाने का भाडा तक नहीं बचता जमींदारों को!
अन्य उदाहरण  गुलाब सूखने या पंखुडियां गिर जाने की स्थिति  में उसे सुखाकर बेच देना! 
खेत से इस तरह से गिरी हुई पत्तियों को इक्कठा करना इतना आसान नहीं है! 

और फिर सफेदे या और इस तरह के पेड़ लगा देने से हम दूसरी कोई फसल बेशक लगा  लें, लेकिन उत्पादन में बहुत फर्क आ जाता है! हाँ जिन्हें खेती करनी ही  नहीं है और जमीन है उनके पास तो वो पप्लर या सफेदा लगा लें , उनके लिए ये  बात जचती है! 

अंत में -अगर खेती में इस तरह के विकल्प इतनी आसानी से मौजूद होते तो ज़मींदार खेती छोड़ने की नहीं सोचते! 

(निजी राय!)

(आपने सूत्र पर मेहनत की  है, उसमे संदेह नहीं!)



*


यदि सूत्रधार को लगे कि ये पोस्ट उन्हें निरुत्साहित कर सकती है सूत्र आगे बढाने में तो नियामक मित्र ये पोस्ट मिटा दें!

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *मित्र इस सूत्र में आपके द्वारा दी गयी जानकारी के संधर्भ में बहुत से संशय  है मन में! सक्षेप में कहूँ तो मुनाफे सम्बंधित जानकारी भ्रमित करने वाली है !ठीक उसी  तरह से जैसे एक अन्य सदस्य ने पपीते की खेती को बैंक बताया है अपने एक  सूत्र में! 
> 
> उदाहरण के लिए सिर्फ एक ट्रक गवार को खरीदने के लिए सभी राज्यों से  विक्रेता आये, इससे उत्साहित होकर अगर सभी गवार लगाये तो शायद खरीदार ही न  मिले इतने ट्रक खड़े हो जाये! और ऐसा हर साल किसी न किसी सब्जी कि खेती में  होता रहता है! जिस साल टमाटर या धनिये का रेट अच्छा आया तो अगले साल आसपास  के लोग भी उसी कि खेती करते हैं, जबकि रेट अच्छा मिलने का सबसे बड़ा कारन  यही रहता है कि बाज़ार में सप्लाई कम थी और मांग ज्यादा! जब सप्लाई ही  ज्यादा हो जाएगी फिर कईं बार आने जाने का भाडा तक नहीं बचता जमींदारों को!
> अन्य उदाहरण  गुलाब सूखने या पंखुडियां गिर जाने की स्थिति  में उसे सुखाकर बेच देना! 
> खेत से इस तरह से गिरी हुई पत्तियों को इक्कठा करना इतना आसान नहीं है! 
> 
> और फिर सफेदे या और इस तरह के पेड़ लगा देने से हम दूसरी कोई फसल बेशक लगा  लें, लेकिन उत्पादन में बहुत फर्क आ जाता है! हाँ जिन्हें खेती करनी ही  नहीं है और जमीन है उनके पास तो वो पप्लर या सफेदा लगा लें , उनके लिए ये  बात जचती है! 
> 
> अंत में -अगर खेती में इस तरह के विकल्प इतनी आसानी से मौजूद होते तो ज़मींदार खेती छोड़ने की नहीं सोचते! 
> ...



आदरणीय मित्र,
आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, 
जो आपने मेरे सूत्र के समय निकाल कर पढ़ा, उसका निष्कर्ष निकलौर अन्य मित्रों के सामने लिखा l

मैं अपने आलोचकों को अपना सबसे बड़ा हितैषी मानता हूँ l

और अब बात आती है आपके दिए गए उत्तर की ........

मुनाफे की बात आती है तो भाई जी आप मेहनत कहीं भी कर लो, मुनाफा आपको ज़रूर मिलेगा,कहीं ज्यादा-कहीं कम
और जिस भी मित्र ने पपीते को बैंक बताया उसने अपने व्यक्तिगत अनुभव के अनुसार कहा होगा, उसी तरह मैंने भी अभी तक जो कहा वो औरों की तरह कोपी-पेस्ट नहीं किया, किसानो से मिला, उनसे जानकारी ली और आप सब के सामने लिख दी ..

और यहाँ मैंने आपको एक वाक्या, एक घटना बताई थी ना की ग्वार की खेती करने की सलाह दी और ये तो अर्थशास्त्र का नियम है, कि मांग और पूर्ति में विरोधाभास रहता और वही उसकी कीमत निर्धारित करता है l कम पूर्ति अधिक कीमत ...
और गुलाब की खेती में मैंने जो पत्ती सुखा कर बेचने कि बात कही, उसमें पत्ती खेत में घूम कर एकत्रित नहीं कि जाती, जब मंडी में फूल का भाव कम होता है, उस समय उन तोड़े गए फूलों को सुखाया जाता है l

और सफेदे और पप्लर कि खेती के लिए थोडा इंतज़ार करे, उसकी आपको विस्तृत जानकारी दूँगा, अभी मैं उसी के बारे में शुरू करूँगा, बस थोड़ी सी और जानकारी एकत्रित करनी बाकी है .....

----------


## manaw

*कृशी  का काय  करने वाले किसान भाईयो के  लिए आपका की जानकारी महत्वपुणZ हैं।*

----------


## bawa009

बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है भाई , दिल खुश हो गया सूत्र भ्रमण कर के

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

*आज हम चर्चा करेंगे सफेदा और पोपलर के बारे में ..*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मित्रों ये दोनों ऐसी फसलें ऐसी फसलें है जिनके साथ साथ आप एनी फसल भी ले सकते है l 

बस आवश्यकता है तो बस इनके साथ होनी वाली अन्य फसलों के सही चुनाव की, 

वो भी अगर आप किसी भी बीज विक्रेता से या किसान सलाह केंद्र से सलाह लेंगे तो आपको उन उचित फसलों की जानकारी आसानी से मिल सकती है 

जिसके माध्यम से आप दोगुना फायदा ले सकते है l

----------


## computerji

बड़े भाई हो सके तो गुलाब की किस्मो के बारे मै भी बताओ

----------


## bawa009

दोस्त हम सूत्र पर आपका इन्तेजार कर रहे हैं

----------


## dkj

> जो गुलाब जितना बंद होता है, उपरोक्त चित्र कि भांति उतना ही उसका दाम बढ़िया मिलता है l


नई जानकारी धन्यवाद

----------


## King of All

जानकारी के लिए धन्वाद 


यु ही और कुछ बताये

----------

